# Harry Potter Spoiler Thread!



## BeaBea (Jul 21, 2007)

*Please ONLY read this thread if you have finished the book!*



So - has anyone else finished...? I desperately need to compare notes 
Tracey xx


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 21, 2007)

*Tracy have you read it already?*


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Debs,

yes I'm afraid I have  Just taking a break to stuff a sandwich and reply to some urgent emails and then I'll start it all over again from the beginning.

I've been giggling fit to bust, laughing out loud and sobbing my heart out in equal measure but I absolutely loved it. Have you read it?

Tracey xx


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 21, 2007)

*nope im a lazy potter fan i wait untill the films just saw the order of the phoenix 

you must be a speed reader lol 
did you up outside the shops for it?*


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol, no, but I purposely didnt arrange any appointments today, and I was asleep on the sofa at 6:30am waiting when the Postman delivered it. I ripped the packaging open, dived in and just got my head down for eight hours straight through.

I've probably missed some details but will re-read it again now to savour it. I was just SO desperate to know what happened.

Tracey xx


----------



## toni (Jul 21, 2007)

So??? WHAT HAPPENS??? LOL  :batting:


----------



## Emma (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah do tell. I don't read it like, but I'm curious.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 21, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows#Plot


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 21, 2007)

Bea, I'm happy to talk with ya. Yay!

I'll probably reread, too, although I was trying to read the other books first and I only had time to get through book 4. I'm feeling like I need to get more of the details from past books stored before I read this one again.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 21, 2007)

I just bought it today, havent read it yet, but I skipped to the last few pages to see hwo dies and whatnot. very sad, i liked him.

i flipped through, looking for any sign of Sirius but I didnt see any... *hopes she missed his big comeback*


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 21, 2007)

I finished it this evening, but thought the ending was lame. Too much of a trite and contrived "Hallmark Moment" for my tastes. 

Meh.

Tracy


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL i just finished!! and im here!  xD... well i grab a bite to eat after lol.... i loved the book... the end was a little too "fairy tale" to my taste... but i loved it!!! xD... jk rocks xD!!!... anyone else?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn you guys spill the shit I wanna know. I thought this was the spoiler thread.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> *Please ONLY read this thread if you have finished the book!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi BeaBea I knew it was you; I sent a smile anyway 'cause your avatar was so cute. Hey I haven't read any of the books but isn't Lord Voldemort named after Poe's psychic zombie M. Valdemar? Have I asked this before?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 22, 2007)

Snape kills Dumbledore


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OUTMODED INTERNET JOKE LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Esme (Jul 22, 2007)

I've finished and I'm happy with the ending. If anyone wants to compare notes for real... I'm up for it


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn.... 

It's over... and the ending was amazing..... all smushy ,& happy ever after-ish.......


----------



## isotope (Jul 22, 2007)

Secondary characters dropped like flies.

It's like J.K. was drunk with power.

Loved it though.

Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm done, and happy with the ending, too, even if it was a little goopy. Still makes me want to have babies.

Seriously, what's with the "two people die" BS? The stage was more littered with corpses than a Shakespearean tragedy. As long as my Hagrid survives, I'm good.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 22, 2007)

Just wanted to join.

My wife, magnoliagrows, got HP yesterday and finished it at 3:30am. 12 hours. She usually only reads once. So, how thoroughly she read it? Dunno. Didn't get any reviews because, well, I was sawing logs at 3:30am. I'll try to get her to post.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The stage was more littered with corpses than a Shakespearean tragedy.




LMAO


Hagrid fans unite! :wubu:


----------



## magnoliagrows (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know how thoroughly I read it. I can't start re-reading right away - still digesting. I do have one question though. Why in the world would Voldemort think Harry couldn't find the Room of Requirment when Voldemort hid the diadem in a place where so many other things were hidden? Unless the diadem was the first thing to be hidden there but that seems a little much to me. I also got a little lost when Harry was talking to Voldemort about who really was the true owner of THE wand at the end but I think I figured that one out. It was Draco's wand because in the end of "Prince" he was the one that disarmed Dumbledore? But it does seem a bit of a stretch that just because Harry took Draco's wand that THE wand switched its allegiance to Harry too. 

I really wanted Snape to do something dramatic to save Harry like throw himself in front of him yelling Lily's name or something but I suppose that's a bit over the top. 

I really love the way Rowling gets the reader to feel compassion for characters formerly hated (although I would have liked to see Malfoy really make more of a change) and makes sure no character is too perfect.

Overall the series was a success I think.


----------



## Esme (Jul 22, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The stage was more littered with corpses than a Shakespearean tragedy.



I'm totally stealing that line! 


I was surprised at how many deaths there were too.


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 22, 2007)

*Awww come on guys this is a spoiler thread spill the potter beans pleaseeeeeee  *


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 22, 2007)

Harry dies. But not really.

But Hedwig, Madeye, Dobby, Fred, Lupin, Tonks, and Snape really do die. [And there are a few others.]

Snape is good. Voldemort still bad. Well, for as long as he lasts.


----------



## Risible (Jul 22, 2007)

The owl. Why, *why*, did they have to kill the owl? I hate it when the owl dies! 

View attachment hedwig.jpg


----------



## Esme (Jul 22, 2007)

For me, the toughest ones were Dobby and Fred.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 22, 2007)

Risible said:


> The owl. Why, *why*, did they have to kill the owl? I hate it when the owl dies!



jajajaja! xD yes... why? Why?? xD lol... 

i think the toughest one was lupin and tonks .. im still "diggesting it"... 
I think that all about dumbledore was obvious ... but still, the man was amazing at the end, and rowling did an awesome work with him on this book lol....
Snape, well snape was a totally obvious too dont you think? xD 

me, as a massive fan :happy: :blush: , have read all the theories about what would happen, and i think i was a little siddapointed when i read the book, and saw that a lot of them were so right, i think i tough rowling would do better  to shock us all xD lol, but still, it was an amazing book, im o the re-reading process xD lol.. see ya!! 

Natasha


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2007)

so.

wow. i fell asleep last night at page 134, and just sat for 4 hours and 11 minutes and finished it. i'm very sad that the series is over, yet so glad to get to know the end of it all. and i think she did it all 'hallmark-esque' because...damn...remember what they all went through?! snape turning out the way he did was brilliant, and i bawled like a nerd everytime someone died. the only thing i wondered about though, was tonks and lupin's little one...i figured he'd have lived with harry seeing as how he was the godfather. 

<----- fangirl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm also thankful for the ending.

When Harry first realized he had to go into the forest and give himself..I was cursing JK as a bitch..lol but then realized quickly that I had a few more chapters..lol

I really liked the insight into Snape..I watched a documentary not too long ago and all of the people present mentioned how we had only ever seen Snape thru Harry's eyes...

I'm definitely cried out though...

This will definitely be a kick ass movie.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't read this thread yet, because I just can't bear it, but I'm a little bummed that it isn't called Harry Potter and the Thread of Spoilers.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 22, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I haven't read this thread yet, because I just can't bear it, but I'm a little bummed that it isn't called Harry Potter and the Thread of Spoilers.



Thats my fault - and it's because I'm not as clever as you - dammit! 

As for the rest - briefly...

Pleased that Dudley turned out ok(ish)
Hated that Hedwig died, almost casually. Then the stories off and running like a rocket and theres not even time to mourn her. I LOVED Hedwig!
Dobby - loved him in the books but hated him in the films as he never looked 'right' to me. I cried like a baby when he died though.
Loved that Kreacher turned out ok
Snape loving Lily, I figured that out but wow, thats an obsession, especially when you consider that Voldemort also killed his brother. 
I liked that Dumbledore had a past, but I'd worked out that it was his Brother in the pub already.
Percy - yay! I always knew you'd come around.
So, so, so sorry that Tonks and Lupin both died. In some ways it was great that they died together, fighting - but poor Teddy! Am I sniffing out the start of another saga..? Poor parentless Teddy? Just a thought.
Fred! <SOB!> I always loved the twins and was so sad to read that he died. Poor George left behind running the joke shop - thats tragic!
and then;
The 19 years later bit. I kind of liked it but would rather have had the book to finish with another happy, funny, joyous occasion that JK writes so well - like the Ball or one of the Christmas Feasts. Would have loved to have seen a double wedding for the two couples, or even to have eavesdropped on Harry and Ron trying to propose to their girlies - but then I'm soppy like that. 

Ah who cares, LOADS of red-headed babies and happy ever after. Life should be that well sorted for ALL of us 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Thats my fault - and it's because I'm not as clever as you - dammit!



I don't know about all that...



BeaBea said:


> Snape loving Lily, I figured that out but wow, thats an obsession, especially when you consider that Voldemort also killed his brother.


Snape's brother? :huh:


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 22, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't know about all that...
> 
> Snape's brother? :huh:



Ignore me, meant to write something about Regulus (Sirius's Brother) and it all got mixed up when I editted it. You're right though, Snape was an only child - and I guess as Lily was the only person who was ever nice to him it does sort of make sense.

Tracey xx


----------



## magnoliagrows (Jul 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> so.
> 
> the only thing i wondered about though, was tonks and lupin's little one...i figured he'd have lived with harry seeing as how he was the godfather.
> 
> .




Thought about that too. But his grandmother (Tonks's mom) is still alive right? So he'd live with her. Tonks's dad died but when Tonks showed up in the Room of Requirement at the end she said that baby was with her mom and that she'd take care of him.

Regarding Lily and Petunia - I really felt bad for Tuney and how she really wanted to be a witch.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Ignore me, meant to write something about Regulus (Sirius's Brother) and it all got mixed up when I editted it. You're right though, Snape was an only child - and I guess as Lily was the only person who was ever nice to him it does sort of make sense.
> 
> Tracey xx



Oh thank goodness, I thought I missed a whole section of info about Snape...which would be horrible since I love him. :wubu: 



magnoliagrows said:


> Thought about that too. But his grandmother (Tonks's mom) is still alive right? So he'd live with her. Tonks's dad died but when Tonks showed up in the Room of Requirement at the end she said that baby was with her mom and that she'd take care of him.



Yeah, but I wish we could have seen MORE of the connection between Teddy and Harry---all the same.


----------



## magnoliagrows (Jul 22, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Yeah, but I wish we could have seen MORE of the connection between Teddy and Harry---all the same.



I would have liked to hear a lot more about the 19 years that passed. Did it say what jobs all of them had? Is Harry an Auror? Hermoine should be the Minister of Magic or something.

She introduced so many characters in that little chapter that I would need to draw a chart to get straight whose kid was whose. It seems like more could be written doesn't it?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 22, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> I would have liked to hear a lot more about the 19 years that passed. Did it say what jobs all of them had? Is Harry an Auror? Hermoine should be the Minister of Magic or something.
> 
> She introduced so many characters in that little chapter that I would need to draw a chart to get straight whose kid was whose. It seems like more could be written doesn't it?



I think the plight of Harry has came to a close..but I would hope that she would continue the story of Hogwarts. I don't know that she needs to focus specifically on the new families..but maybe someone else from Harry's years.

I just don't want to see it all go..lol..You can't just shut people off after 10 years..MAN..lol


----------



## Esme (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm just so thrilled that Neville came into his own for real in this book. I loved that he was the one to kill Nagini, and he was the one organizing the resistance at Hogwarts. I've always had a soft spot for Neville, so this made me really, really happy. 


I am SO glad Hagrid didn't die. I was really worried since he'd been pretty marginalized in the last few books... what a relief. 

I know some folks are unhappy with a happy ending, but I'm glad. I remind myself that this is still a story for young people first, and I guess I think it's important that they feel hopeful and see that doing good IS good. 

Or maybe I overanalyze too much... I'm just glad that the good guys end up happy and the bad guys are vanquished.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2007)

I am still digesting the story, but I am so happy about Neville's big role in this book. Like Esme, I've always had a big soft place in my heart for him.

I was also really relieved that Draco never ended up killing anyone. He just didn't seem to have it in him, despite being so awful to Harry. 

Gonna go start over now, like the geek I am.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 22, 2007)

So no return of Sirius? That disappoints me. The last movie will be void of Gary Oldman.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> So no return of Sirius? That disappoints me. The last movie will be void of Gary Oldman.



He returns towards the end..but not for very long...and that's probably something they will leave out of the movie..since it's important and all..lol


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> He returns towards the end..but not for very long...and that's probably something they will leave out of the movie..since it's important and all..lol



jajajaja xD totally agree with you!!

like in the last movie... if i havent read the book i would be soooooooo confused  u.u


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay, I admit I read the book rather quickly, but I must have missed something.

HOW did the sword of Godric Gryffindor get from the goblin that stole it into the hands of Neville? What did I miss?


----------



## magnoliagrows (Jul 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I admit I read the book rather quickly, but I must have missed something.
> 
> HOW did the sword of Godric Gryffindor get from the goblin that stole it into the hands of Neville? What did I miss?



Had to think about this one too. I think its the legend about the sword coming to a Gryffindor in need at Hogwarts. I also am very glad it was Neville that killed Nagini and that he was the one leading the resistance at Hogwarts. His grandmother turned out to be very cool as well.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 23, 2007)

Lupin dies too?! WTF ROWLING?? Kill off my 2 favorite characters!

No more Sirius and then Lupin's whacked!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 23, 2007)

I liked it. I think it tied up all of the loose ends fairly well. I never thought that one of the three main characters would have been killed, although the death of Snape was for me a little unexpected. I thought that Malfoy would have been killed maybe. For me, I believe that Rowling tried to put a lot meaning into the characters, for instance Dumbledores past showing that even good people can have bad pasts, and Draco Malfoy showing that although people may seem evil, deep down they are still children. If their had been an unhappy ending it would have caused a lot of pain for many children (and indeed adults  ). I think that Snapes and Petunias pasts were the most tragic and heartbreaking.

Also, am I alone in thinking that the Harry Potter world with its fear of Voldemort and dark magic, is similar to our world with terrorism. It really seems that the rise of Voldemort in the books corresponds to the same as the war on terror.

Just my thoughts  


Andy


----------



## seavixen (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoilers! Yay!

I don't know what it is about the Harry Potter books, but I can never stand to put them down. I was a rabid reader of them years ago, but wasn't really all that excited to read this one (Snape is my favourite character by far in the series... I was _so_ afraid that he was going to be tarnished forever after how the last one ended... even though I felt certain that Dumbledore was not asking to be spared... but you never know). As has become tradition, though, I received it for my birthday (21 July, which coincides with the release) and started reading it.... and didn't stop reading it... and finished it in less than 24 hours. Part of this, I admit, was because I wanted to find out about Snape. I'm a bit loony, I guess.

Wow. I was right on so many counts! Which makes me happy, I suppose, despite the fact that the book is really quite horribly sad when you think about it. Oh, sure, it's got the happy ending... but everybody dies! So many deaths... I knew something horrible was bound to happen to my most beloved of characters but was nonetheless upset when it did... the idea of Harry dying is far less disturbing to me. For some reason, he's been one of my least favourite characters through most of the books.. but I liked him a lot more in this one, for the most part.

I have to say I was also a little sad that Malfoy still ended up, essentially, being a jerk. I was hoping he'd rise above his father's attitude problem, but at least his mother redeemed herself a fair bit. I wasn't expecting that at all.

The romantic relationships were all... obvious, but satisfying. The memories related via the pensieve were like reading a Harry Potter forum - not to say poorly written, as they were excellent - but in that most fans, I think, were well aware of that particular driving force, even though it was never clearly spoken of. Oh, there were hints... hints enough that everyone knew... but I can't say I fully expected it to be confirmed, or revealed, in such a fashion. I didn't really think it would end up being that critical to the story.

Which brings me back to how sad the story is. It's odd that, although the last words that everyone knows are so hopeful - overall, to me, the entire thing was a gigantic tragedy. One could argue that it's a monument to love, which it is... but one of the most integral, necessary, and ultimately powerful loves in the entire story... second only to the protection given by Lily... was utterly unrequited.

"My word, Severus, that I shall never reveal the best of you?"

Acknowledged, yes... (even if the most significant acknowledgment was postmortem)... but unrequited. I really wanted better for him, but I guess there was no other way, really.

I was a bit disappointed with how James was still, to an extent, idolized... he just seems like a big jerk to me. It was amusing to see Lily essentially state the same about him, though, in flashback. The memories were what I was waiting for the entire time, and it was completely worth the sleep deprivation to finally get them.

Until now, book three has been my favourite, except for a few parts here and there in the others... but, overall, book three! The introduction of Sirius and Lupin, the past revealed, Snape having a phenomenal temper tantrum... it was a great book. But as far as sheer power, writing skill, and bringing everything together in a way that I didn't expect of Rowling (have never thought she was really _that_ great of a writer, though I love the series) - this one is by far the best.

I will read it again, certainly, and probably all of the others, too... except maybe the Goblet of Fire. Worst one in the series, as far as I'm concerned... otherwise, her skill has improved with each book.

Now, though, the series finally achieved what I had been wanting from it. When I read Diana Wynne Jones's "Howl's Moving Castle" I was struck by how beautifully everything came together.. nothing was left dangling, and it was thoroughly satisfying. For the most part, that has at last happened for Harry Potter, too. It was kind of like watching Star Wars Episode III... you know that a lot of bad things are going to happen, and everything's going to tie together, but it's still really sad.

Except I can't actually stand to watch that again, while I will undoubtedly reread _Deathly Hallows_. What a long, excellent story the series has been...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I admit I read the book rather quickly, but I must have missed something.
> 
> HOW did the sword of Godric Gryffindor get from the goblin that stole it into the hands of Neville? What did I miss?




Remember how, in the "Chamber of Secrets" Fawkes brought Harry the hat? In it, was the sword of Gryffindor. 

In "Deathly Hallows", I don't recall how the hat came to be in the great hall, but Voldemort had it on Neville's head and set it on fire, it got knocked off and put out and the sword was seen in the hat, it came to Neville as it came to Harry before. I thought it was a beautiful touch.

I loved how all of the books came together and I love how events from each one came together into this one. I loved the ending, I'm so glad it didn't just end like "Harry: 7, Voldemort: 0" and that's it. No future, no nothing. I'm glad we found out (some of) what happened. 

I cried when Tonks and Lupin died, I actually cried when Snape died, but I didn't start sobbing like a nerd until the end when Harry and Ginny's son, Albus Severus, was off to Hogwarts and was so scared he was going to end up in Slytherin, and Harry, so Dumbledore-like, gave such sage advice. *happy sigh* 

It was wonderful, and I could talk about it for hours... But when I called my friend after I finished, and found out she'd finished, I said "HAHAH I told you Harry was a Horcrux!" And collected my $50 bucks. 

Melina


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2007)

I sort of won a bet because Harry DID die...

Just had a thought though, I LOVED when Mrs Weasley got all defensive of her children and sorted Bellatrix out. Go Molly!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Just had a thought though, I LOVED when Mrs Weasley got all defensive of her children and sorted Bellatrix out. Go Molly!!!
> 
> Tracey xx



I really liked that part, too. Come on, we all knew she could kick some ass when it came down to it.  

I think the death that hit me hardest was Dobby's. There was no one more innocent in the whole series, and I bawled like a baby.

I know I will read and reread the whole series periodically. The movies are good, but the books are so much richer.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the book but was really saddened by all of the losses. The ending was sappy but i'm a sucker for sappy  I almost want to reread it right away.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 23, 2007)

There is so much to say and yet I can't seem to find the words. 

The book was awesome. I have no complaints. There were a few things that I wished were different but overall there is nothing I would change...nothing at all.

I'm heart broken by the loss of favorite characters but I am more upset over the books coming to an end. I'm a bit weepy about it which is silly but I can't help it. It's like saying good-bye to a very dear friend.

As soon as the book was in my greedy hands I started getting teary. The moment I read J.K.'s dedication I began to sob. "And to you, if you have stuck with Harry until the very end."

What can I say, I'm a dork...but I have stuck with Harry and I don't want it to be the end!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

When Mad-Eye was killed, I thought to myself... My God.. She's gonna kill everyone off. I was totally expecting Uncle Vernon, Petunia, and Dudley to wind up dead. One of those lose ends I suppose...

And when Lupin made Harry the baby's Godfather.. like Sirius was Harry's.. It was like writing on the wall. They're dead.

I'm still confusled about who really had possession of the Elder Wand.. and how Draco fit into the picture. I know.. Re-read.. Re-read.

I made a prediction many moons ago that Harry and Draco would join forces to defeat Riddle.. kinda disappointed.

And I would've like to have seen/read the demise of Umbridge. Hate Her.


----------



## Esme (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I can help with the Elder-Wand bit. I think. 

Dumbledore started out with the Elder-Wand, but when Draco bested him in the hallway, the wand's allegiance switched to Draco. He didn't know this though, since he didn't take the wand. When Voldemort took the wand from Dumbledore's grave, the power didn't switch to him because it was now bonded to Draco. When Harry got the better of Draco, the wand switched allegiance to Harry, even though Voldemort had it, so the wand responded to Harry's command during the showdown.

At least I think that's how it went down.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Esme! 

I was up to 3am this morning finishing the book. Because I wanted to join the discussions today.


----------



## Esme (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay folks, which character do you most regret dying?

For me it's a toss up... Dobby and Snape (I always liked Snape and knew Harry was wrong about him)

You?


----------



## seavixen (Jul 24, 2007)

Esme said:


> Okay folks, which character do you most regret dying?
> 
> For me it's a toss up... Dobby and Snape (I always liked Snape and knew Harry was wrong about him)
> 
> You?



No question about it for me... Snape. It was sad about Dobby; he was a good house-elf! But Dobby got to be free, and Snape... well, Snape never really got anything much at all, except a lot of tragedy. Granted, he was a rather surly jerk of a guy, and he needed to have a bath, but what a sad, sad life and a rather anticlimactic way to die..

I guess it's just one more way that his decent nature was proved, however; if he somehow knew that Draco was the rightful owner of the wand, he kept his word and protected the students to the last by not letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 24, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm heart broken by the loss of favorite characters but I am more upset over the books coming to an end. I'm a bit weepy about it which is silly but I can't help it. It's like saying good-bye to a very dear friend.




Dear if anyone knows how you feel on this, its me. I sat on my bed, bawling like a nerd when I'd finished. My hubby, who I've gotten addicted (he's read all the books since January, I read the first one right after it came out 10 years ago; I'm way more invested than he is... lol) says to me "Oh dear God are you crying over a book?" I'm like "Not really because of the story, but because its.. over. There's no more Harry Potter to look forward to."

Its kinda like when you were little and your friend in the neighborhood you always walked to school with.. is moving away, and it just.. stinks. :/


----------



## pudgy (Jul 24, 2007)

I got the book at a midnight release and read it all night. It took 11 hours. Go me...oh what a geek I am.

Anyway, I thought it was amazing, to say the least. First off, the plot was spectacular. I wouldn't say that Snape turned out to be "good." He was definitely out for himself and his own interests. But he was, as Harry said, amazingly brave.

I think Lily and James's death was the worst for me, to actually see it through Voldemort's eyes, to see and hear all that was said. That was rough.

The only thing that I was disappointed about in the Epilogue was simply the lack of detail. Did Harry ever become an Auror? What on earth career would Ron take up? And what became of the Death Eaters? Did they ever change their ways?

In a literally sense, I was so amazed by the depth. Slavery, moral ambiguity, euthanasia (Dumbledore having Snape kill him for "the greater good"). Dumbledore put Harry through Harry through a lot of crap (to put it mildly) to get the job done; was that okay?

I may just be overreacting, but I really think it's one of the best works of fiction I've ever read. I've never felt so many emotions in such a short period of time. Tears to joy in minutes. Hear, hear!!! to Rowling.

Long live The Boy Who Lived.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2007)

I was wondering if she left that last bit vague.. just in case she ever changed her mind.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I was wondering if she left that last bit vague.. just in case she ever changed her mind.



Lol - you never know, when she's down to her last bajillion dollars she might write another one 

Tracey xx


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2007)

I read the last two chapters first, then started from the beginning. I'm on chapter 11, love it so far. I'll talk shop 

Roger


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I read the last two chapters first, then started from the beginning. I'm on chapter 11, love it so far. I'll talk shop
> 
> Roger



Roger! The last two chapters first?! You're breaking my heart!

I think the death that upset me the most was Dobby. While I was floored about Snape, I just couldn't believe that Dobby had died after how great and noble he had been. Oh, and his last words being "Harry Potter"? You'da thought Bellatrix stabbed me, I was so sad!

But, about the epilogue... I was pretty disappointed about the lack of detail there too, like it was kinda tacked on after an abrupt ending. Though, I was still very relieved that it was there. 

And let's talk about Harry's son being named _Albus Severus_... did anybody else laugh at that? I'm all about them being named after important people in Harry's youth, but I'm not sure I'd have put the two together.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Roger! The last two chapters first?! You're breaking my heart!
> 
> I think the death that upset me the most was Dobby. While I was floored about Snape, I just couldn't believe that Dobby had died after how great and noble he had been. Oh, and his last words being "Harry Potter"? You'da thought Bellatrix stabbed me, I was so sad!
> 
> ...




Too funny on that name. 

I wonder whose death Ms Rowling wept over while writing? I am thinking Snapes, or maybe Fred's.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a huge HP follower- this year I even attended the midnight madness event. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the book. Just because some of the secondary characters died doesn't make it a shocker for me- you had to know she would kill 'em off to keep us reading. I would have liked more of those "OH MY GOD" moments that the books had before. To be honest (sorry to those who love him) I kinda wanted to see Harry sacrifie his life for the others like his parents did for him. Even though I was disappointed ( again- a little) I do think it was a fitting ending for the kids who frew up loving Harry


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2007)

Kortana said:


> I am a huge HP follower- this year I even attended the midnight madness event. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the book. Just because some of the secondary characters died doesn't make it a shocker for me- you had to know she would kill 'em off to keep us reading. I would have liked more of those "OH MY GOD" moments that the books had before. To be honest (sorry to those who love him) I kinda wanted to see Harry sacrifie his life for the others like his parents did for him. Even though I was disappointed ( again- a little) I do think it was a fitting ending for the kids who frew up loving Harry



Well... he did sacrifice his life, he just didn't end up dying. (Lucky for me though, I wasn't prepared for Harry to die.)


----------



## seavixen (Jul 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> And let's talk about Harry's son being named _Albus Severus_... did anybody else laugh at that? I'm all about them being named after important people in Harry's youth, but I'm not sure I'd have put the two together.



I thought it was fantastic and touching, not even remotely funny... I can absolutely see reason to put them together. If you follow Snape's memories through the pensieve, they are continuously intertwined with both Harry's mother and Dumbledore. I disagree with people who say Snape was still out for his own interests - he states, clearly, that he thought they had been protecting Harry for Lily all of those years. He was not risking himself constantly for himself, but for Lily... and probably a bit for Dumbledore, too. (One can understand completely why he would not like Harry much, seeing a constant reminder of James. But at the end, he wants to die looking into Lily's eyes, which he knows Harry to possess.)

That aside, the reason it makes sense: Dumbledore and Snape are, without a doubt, the reason Harry survived. Dumbledore alone could NOT have done it. Dumbledore with help from every Auror, the surviving Marauders, the staff of Hogwarts, and every single decent witch, wizard, and house-elf could not have done it. Only Snape, with his unwavering allegiance to Lily's memory and his high status with Voldemort, could have done what he did. And without Dumbledore, he would not and could not have done it. One could argue that Snape's devotion is just one more way that Lily saved her son.

But I cannot imagine Harry not admiring and feeling a great debt toward Snape, and I cannot imagine pairing his name with any other of his saviours. For many years, Snape and Dumbledore had a bond that nobody else could know about, knowledge that was essential to Harry's survival that no one else had - not even Harry. In this they were very isolated from everyone else, even though Dumbledore was widely known and loved and undoubtedly had a million friends. It was Snape with whom he shared his death, Snape to whom he turned when he had been tempted. I think it extremely possible that no one knew either man half so well as they knew each other, at least toward the end. It's a fitting tribute that they were honoured together as they were by the person they devoted - and ultimately surrendered - their lives to save.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 24, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> There is so much to say and yet I can't seem to find the words.
> 
> The book was awesome. I have no complaints. There were a few things that I wished were different but overall there is nothing I would change...nothing at all.
> 
> ...



I started to cry during the epilogue. For me, that's when it became obvious that Rowling isn't going to pull a Stephen King (who announced about half a dozen books ago that he was retiring), and the Potter series is really over. I loved that she focused only on Harry, Ginny, Ron & Hermoine's children & didn't reveal anything more of their futures. It was just a tiny little glimpse into a happy future, and good enough for me :smitten: 

I suspected that Snape was really "good" and even that he killed Dumbledore in order to spare Malfoy ... but it never occured to me that Dumbledore would have ordered it, or that the cursed ring would have taken his life anyway. In retrospect, there were plenty of clues in book 6. I loved how Rowling focuses on the strengths and flaws in each main character. 

My only disappointment was that this book was far darker & less humorous than any of her others ... but then, how could it not be, given the subject matter?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 24, 2007)

seavixen said:


> I thought it was fantastic and touching, not even remotely funny... I can absolutely see reason to put them together.



Maybe I misread it, but I took this to mean that the two names sound ridiculous together ... kind of like Gertrude Fanny or Hortense Prude


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I suspected that Snape was really "good" and even that he killed Dumbledore in order to spare Malfoy ... but it never occured to me that Dumbledore would have ordered it, or that the cursed ring would have taken his life anyway. In retrospect, there were plenty of clues in book 6. I loved how Rowling focuses on the strengths and flaws in each main character.



I KNEW Dumbledore was dying as soon as Harry noticed his black hand in book six. I just knew it. Doesn't change that I was devastated by the way he died in the end. 

I would like to reread book 7 just to clear up a few things, to get more of the details but I can't just yet. It's all to fresh and the last thing I need is to cry any more over this book. 

As for who I regret dying the most...all of them. Hedwig seemed the most senseless. She was just an innocent animal. Dobby was the most sudden and shocking. Harry digging Dobby's grave sent me into such fits of sobbing that I need to break from reading after that. I was surprised with how sad I felt about Mad-Eye but he died a hero and that made me feel better. Tonks and Lupin's deaths were sad because they were just getting things right. Lupin was finally happy. Ugh, I can't stand it! Fred...OMG! I was stunned. I didn't want any of the Weasleys to die but one of the twins!?!?!? That was painful. I knew Snape would likely die but his ending was deeply tragic...I felt all along that he loved Lily and so when he demanded Harry look at him in his final moments I knew he was looking into her eyes.

Did anyone else love the Mrs. Weasley moment at the end of the book? I loved Bella for the evil, crazy bitch that she was but I thought it was awesome that Mrs. Weasley kicked her ass in the end.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2007)

seavixen said:


> I thought it was fantastic and touching, not even remotely funny... I can absolutely see reason to put them together. If you follow Snape's memories through the pensieve, they are continuously intertwined with both Harry's mother and Dumbledore. I disagree with people who say Snape was still out for his own interests - he states, clearly, that he thought they had been protecting Harry for Lily all of those years. He was not risking himself constantly for himself, but for Lily... and probably a bit for Dumbledore, too. (One can understand completely why he would not like Harry much, seeing a constant reminder of James. But at the end, he wants to die looking into Lily's eyes, which he knows Harry to possess.)
> 
> That aside, the reason it makes sense: Dumbledore and Snape are, without a doubt, the reason Harry survived. Dumbledore alone could NOT have done it. Dumbledore with help from every Auror, the surviving Marauders, the staff of Hogwarts, and every single decent witch, wizard, and house-elf could not have done it. Only Snape, with his unwavering allegiance to Lily's memory and his high status with Voldemort, could have done what he did. And without Dumbledore, he would not and could not have done it. One could argue that Snape's devotion is just one more way that Lily saved her son.
> 
> But I cannot imagine Harry not admiring and feeling a great debt toward Snape, and I cannot imagine pairing his name with any other of his saviours. For many years, Snape and Dumbledore had a bond that nobody else could know about, knowledge that was essential to Harry's survival that no one else had - not even Harry. In this they were very isolated from everyone else, even though Dumbledore was widely known and loved and undoubtedly had a million friends. It was Snape with whom he shared his death, Snape to whom he turned when he had been tempted. I think it extremely possible that no one knew either man half so well as they knew each other, at least toward the end. It's a fitting tribute that they were honoured together as they were by the person they devoted - and ultimately surrendered - their lives to save.



There's not even a word I disagree with here. With that said...



TraciJo67 said:


> Maybe I misread it, but I took this to mean that the two names sound ridiculous together ... kind of like Gertrude Fanny or Hortense Prude



...this is definitely what I was going after. 

No disrespect to the book or author meant.


----------



## seavixen (Jul 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> ...this is definitely what I was going after.
> 
> No disrespect to the book or author meant.



Ah, the way the names sound together remind me of Romans... like Marcus Aurelius or something.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay. so. We all know that I am a little emotional from time to time.

But tell me I am not the only one who spent the last 150 pages sobbing like a baby.  I was lying down with it propped on my chest, and my hair is damp from tears running into it. Paathetic. 

Holy crap that was great. Sad, but so happy and fulfilling. A GREAT end to the series.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Okay. so. We all know that I am a little emotional from time to time.
> 
> But tell me I am not the only one who spent the last 150 pages sobbing like a baby.  I was lying down with it propped on my chest, and my hair is damp from tears running into it. Paathetic.
> 
> Holy crap that was great. Sad, but so happy and fulfilling. A GREAT end to the series.



You're so not the only one..I cried almost thru the whole thing..it was just too much of an emotional experience for me.

When I think back to all those years ago and a friend finally FORCING me to read the first 2..I can't believe I didn't want to..

MAN..I'm so glad I did


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Okay. so. We all know that I am a little emotional from time to time.
> 
> But tell me I am not the only one who spent the last 150 pages sobbing like a baby.  I was lying down with it propped on my chest, and my hair is damp from tears running into it. Paathetic.
> 
> Holy crap that was great. Sad, but so happy and fulfilling. A GREAT end to the series.





MisticalMisty said:


> You're so not the only one..I cried almost thru the whole thing..it was just too much of an emotional experience for me.
> 
> When I think back to all those years ago and a friend finally FORCING me to read the first 2..I can't believe I didn't want to..
> 
> MAN..I'm so glad I did



Same here with the crying. I'm so sad that it's over, but I'm glad I got into a series that drew me in so deeply.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, good. I'm glad I'm not alone. 

Misty, I'm with you that I teared up starting very early on. Ever page was heavy and emotional. It was so well done. I think that it had to end with this kind of intensity. It's over, but I don't feel cheated. She knocked this one out of the park so she's now allowed to stop. 

Seriously, I'm exhausted.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 24, 2007)

labordayharrypottergushing.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2007)

In book 8, Harry figures how to use text messaging and email instead of owls.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 24, 2007)

fatlane said:


> In book 8, Harry figures how to use text messaging and email instead of owls.



and in book 9, Rowling kills off his cell phone and computer.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> and in book 9, Rowling kills off his cell phone and computer.



In book 10, Harry goes off to college. He's pursuing a BA in Art History.


----------



## seavixen (Jul 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> But tell me I am not the only one who spent the last 150 pages sobbing like a baby.



Those last 100-150 pages were really, really sad. I actually got sadder after I'd finished the book and thought about it awhile. Then it REALLY made me teary.


----------



## jamie (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a meeting at 8:30 in the morning, but I just finished the book about 20mins ago and had to come read this thread. I think perhaps it is not a book to read when you are hormonal. At one point I was sobbing and yelling at the pages....that is never a good sane look.

I have hoped against hope that Sirius wasn't really dead and would come back and save things, and in a way, I guess he did. That point where he is talking to them, and his mother tells him that he has been so brave...oh man..I am about to lose it again.

I guess for me it was Dobby's death too. Harry was so devastated. I am at a loss over Lupin and Tonks being killed it seemed so unfair.

I loved the look at Snape and Dumbledore's relationship. Although the relationship can be combative, their mutual secrets have created this tenderness between them. I was not of the Snape-is-going-to-be-good camp. But was pleasantly surprised. 

I am still in that post-ending afterglow...but I should go to sleep.


----------



## UberAris (Jul 25, 2007)

finished in a total of 4 hours... good book, liked the ending a lot. sucks hard core that there won't be any more


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

Did you guys see the interview in which JK Rowling gave more information than was included in the epilogue? YAYAYAY!



> The author was shooting for nebulous, something poetic. She wanted the readers to feel as if they were looking at Platform 9¾ through the mist, unable to make out exactly who was there and who was not.
> 
> I do, of course, have that information for you, should you require it, she told TODAYs Meredith Vieira rather coyly in her first interview since fans got their hands on the final book.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Jul 26, 2007)

While I wish there was a spin off of some kind, this was the great end to an even greater series.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Did you guys see the interview in which JK Rowling gave more information than was included in the epilogue? YAYAYAY!



Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! I needed this. NEEDED IT!!!!!
Tracey xx


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! I needed this. NEEDED IT!!!!!
> Tracey xx



SO DID I. I feel better now.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 26, 2007)

Note to Draco:

ALL YOUR WANDS ARE BELONG TO HARRY


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Note to Draco:
> 
> ALL YOUR WANDS ARE BELONG TO HARRY



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Okay. so. We all know that I am a little emotional from time to time.
> 
> But tell me I am not the only one who spent the last 150 pages sobbing like a baby.  I was lying down with it propped on my chest, and my hair is damp from tears running into it. Paathetic.
> 
> Holy crap that was great. Sad, but so happy and fulfilling. A GREAT end to the series.





no, my dearest waxy, you were not the only one....


----------



## Esme (Jul 26, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Note to Draco:
> 
> ALL YOUR WANDS ARE BELONG TO HARRY



HA! Way to make me choke on my Dr. Pepper!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 26, 2007)

I LOVED THE ENDING!!!

that is all...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I LOVED THE ENDING!!!
> 
> that is all...



Me too, Zain. Sooo much.


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone else starting to reread at a more leisurely rate, like me? I tried to pace myself the first time through, but yeah... that didn't work. I'm going through again and reading more slowly and just picking up on more little details here and there.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 27, 2007)

I call dibs on starting the rumor that all the HP books are written in code, and the first person to unravel the secret will get the first copy of the 8th book, of which there will only be 1000. (the 2nd-1000th people will get the other copies... just not the first...)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 27, 2007)

Esme said:


> Anyone else starting to reread at a more leisurely rate, like me? I tried to pace myself the first time through, but yeah... that didn't work. I'm going through again and reading more slowly and just picking up on more little details here and there.



Yes, I've started again too. It's going to be very slow this time, because I'm mostly reading just before bed... maybe I'll get a bit in tomorrow, though. I'm SO determined to have a pajama day. (Though I've been thwarted in this endeavor for several weeks now.)



fatlane said:


> I call dibs on starting the rumor that all the HP books are written in code, and the first person to unravel the secret will get the first copy of the 8th book, of which there will only be 1000. (the 2nd-1000th people will get the other copies... just not the first...)



You clever and dangerous man, you.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 28, 2007)

Esme said:


> Anyone else starting to reread at a more leisurely rate, like me? I tried to pace myself the first time through, but yeah... that didn't work. I'm going through again and reading more slowly and just picking up on more little details here and there.



Absolutely. I've done that with all of them.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, it was great!
But I didn't like the ending! It was so strange to read about an adult Harry, Ron, Hermione and Ginny who have kids! And it was too short.
But the rest was awesome!
I had to cry so hard when he went into the forest, prepared to die! That was so sad!
But JK Rowling will write something, not a sequel, but I think an encyclopedia, just a background where she explains, what all the characters do after Voldemort dies.
Can't wait for it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2007)

I read an article (and I don't remember from where :doh: ) that discussed how faithful Harry Potter readers are experiencing lingering sadness and depression over the end of the series. Some shrink said it was due to how so many people looked forward to the next book and hypothesizing about what would come next. He also said that many readers really bonded with other people who cared about Rowlings wizarding world. Bottom line of the article was that now that the series is over people feel disconnected and at a loss. People are mourning. It sounds crazy and I would totally be one of those people who tell other's to just get over it, it's only a book after all. I would be one of those people....If I didn't feel exactly that way.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 28, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I read an article (and I don't remember from where :doh: ) that discussed how faithful Harry Potter readers are experiencing lingering sadness and depression over the end of the series. Some shrink said it was due to how so many people looked forward to the next book and hypothesizing about what would come next. He also said that many readers really bonded with other people who cared about Rowlings wizarding world. Bottom line of the article was that now that the series is over people feel disconnected and at a loss. People are mourning. It sounds crazy and I would totally be one of those people who tell other's to just get over it, it's only a book after all. I would be one of those people....If I didn't feel exactly that way.




I can understand children and young adults having those feelings. But adults. After all, these were for children, not us adults. 

I have books already waiting to be read, I will mourn no more Harry's, but I shall move on 

<also waiting for the next book in the Robert Langdon series from Dan Brown>


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I can understand children and young adults having those feelings. But adults. After all, these were for children, not us adults.
> 
> I have books already waiting to be read, I will mourn no more Harry's, but I shall move on
> 
> <also waiting for the next book in the Robert Langdon series from Dan Brown>



I would be very sad if I weren't able to become so drawn into a book that I would mourn it's ending. I'm glad the wizarding world was so alluring.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 28, 2007)

These books weren't just for children. In fact, the further they progressed the darker they became and the more reservations I had sharing them with my nephews. In fact, I don't think I'd let them read book 6 until they were quite old enough to deal with the idea of Infiri.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I can understand children and young adults having those feelings. But adults. After all, these were for children, not us adults.
> 
> I have books already waiting to be read, I will mourn no more Harry's, but I shall move on
> 
> <also waiting for the next book in the Robert Langdon series from Dan Brown>





Perhaps _you_ weren't as emotionally invested in the Harry Potter books as others (such as myself) were/are. Now, I'm not crying in my soup every day but I do feel oddly sad. The only way I can explain it is as if a dear friend as moved very far away and I won't be able to hear from them any more.

That being said, as a reader I tend to get caught up in most books I read. They have more of an impact on me than TV or Movies. I had similar feelings after reading books like Lord of the Rings, Little Women, The Green Mile, and others I can't think of off the top of my head. I guess they feed my very vivid imagination. Perhaps the Harry Potter series tapped into that and hooked me more than most books. However, if I connect emotionally with a book whether it's something lighthearted or something heavy and dark it usually stays with me for a while.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 28, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Perhaps _you_ weren't as emotionally invested in the Harry Potter books as others (such as myself) were/are. Now, I'm not crying in my soup every day but I do feel oddly sad. The only way I can explain it is as if a dear friend as moved very far away and I won't be able to hear from them any more.
> 
> That being said, as a reader I tend to get caught up in most books I read. They have more of an impact on me than TV or Movies. I had similar feelings after reading books like Lord of the Rings, Little Women, The Green Mile, and others I can't think of off the top of my head. I guess they feed my very vivid imagination. Perhaps the Harry Potter series tapped into that and hooked me more than most books. However, if I connect emotionally with a book whether it's something lighthearted or something heavy and dark it usually stays with me for a while.



I know I wasn't as emotionally attatched as some. I can understand how some view this as a loss. But, she has said she is working on an encyclopedia of Potter...we have that to look forward to


----------

